# Fox full finger gloves sizing?



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi I am in the process of getting several new pairs of gloves, since I am not happy with the 661 and the Giro models I´ve had.

I kind like the Fox Digit and Reflex looks, but I´ve heard somewhere that Fox gloves are smaller than normal. Say I use S in 661 and Giro, and that I should go for M in Fox offerings?

Anyone has experience with Fox glove sizing?


----------



## garyct (Sep 3, 2009)

I just bought a pair of Digits. I like them, but they do run a little tight. The wrist strap also barely closes around my wrist and I have thin wrists.


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

Fox and Giro sizing around the palm is about the same. Giro fingers are a bit longer than the Fox gloves that I have tried though.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

I usually wear Large, but I needed XL Fox Digits and they still took a little breaking in...nice glove though.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Basically I have to go for M then in the Fox´s?


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

cesalec said:


> Basically I have to go for M then in the Fox´s?


If a S giro fit you, I would go for a S in Fox, personally.

Giro seams were in all the wrong places for my hands, fox weren't. BUT, I wear the same size in both brands (XL). For comparison, I wear a M in home-depot/walmart gloves and a 9 (L) in Held gloves.


----------



## Trek~29er (Aug 19, 2012)

I bought two pairs..black and white of the Fox Dirtpaw's 2012 and normally in the short-finger Bontragers I have are in XL, but the Fox's I had to get XXL which is size 12. perfect fit and I love them.

Local Yamaha dealership had them in stock, so it was good to try on before order online (for less price).


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

Fox gloves run small for me. Needed a large, but I wear a medium with other brands.


----------



## ansky (Sep 22, 2012)

I boughy a pair of fox unabomber gloves yestrtday.. Went riding last night, otb once into mud and the seam on the palm ripped. Not too happy as these werent "cheap" gloves.

And yes I would normally wear a M but had to go w L


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I just bought the Reflexs yesterday. I wear a small their a small, they fit like a glove. Go to REI and try them on.


----------



## Jocko8752 (May 7, 2012)

I just bought the Fox Digits 3 weeks ago. I bought a large, which is normal for me, but the Fox Digits were tighter than my previous Giros (also Large). The Fox fits great though, I like them much better than the Giros. Good grip, seem to be durable but then again I just bought them. Picked them up for $30 at LBS. Yeah, best bet is to go try some on.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

please please please go try them on. I swear, every year fox gloves fit differently on me. Right now I'm in a large dirtpaw and reflex. My first pair ever was a large. Then I got a sidewinder that was a large and was too big. Then I got a medium unabomber and they were just right. Now I'm back in a large and they're just right. I doubt that my hands shrunk and then grew again. I really like my gloves to fit tight with no bunching and no moving around, but they can't constrict either. I wear a large Giro Remedy glove, for reference. They were just a bit bigger.

Moral of the story is, go try them on someplace, and hopefully buy them there. Mail order discounts on gloves aren't that big, but getting a pair that fits is worth it.


----------



## cskyle (Sep 9, 2012)

+1 for trying them on. I replaced an older pair of mediums with a new pair of extra large. And I would not call my hands big at all.


----------



## bluedirt (Oct 15, 2012)

Ive found the sizing varies based on the Fox models


----------



## zk6760 (Oct 8, 2012)

Amazon.com: Fox Head Men's Dirtpaw Glove: Sports & Outdoors

http://www.amazon.com/Mechanix-Wear...=UTF8&qid=1350347956&sr=8-6&keywords=mechanix


----------



## happyriding (May 9, 2008)

As far as I can tell, Fox gloves got two sizes smaller this year. I used to be able to wear an XL Dirtpaw, which was a little snug, while an XXL Dirtpaw was a little loose but felt much better and therefore was my go to pair. Now, I cannot even get 4 fingers into an XL Dirtpaw and the XXL Dirtpaw is way too small for me to get my hand into. So Fox gets no business from me this year.


----------

